# The Shop in Iowa



## desellers (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi All,

New to the list not new to machining. I always wanted a job shop in my garage. Now I have it. I make my living and build my hobbies here.

If you want to see more of what I do look at my website.

The last picture is a lathe cross slide lead screw I made for a customer.


----------



## dalem9 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shop Welcome .Dale


----------



## Jtrain (Apr 7, 2013)

Very impressive shop.    John


----------

